# Hymne à l'amour



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Recording yesterday - you may know this is a famous French chanson from Édith Piaf (1915-1963). Marguerite Monnot was the original son composer. 

"Hymne à l'amour" - I made it E major by transpositioning from the Eb major arrangement by Roland Dyens. So I don't have to tune the 6th string to Eb.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful! The ending is especially interesting.
Congratulations and thank you very much for posting this.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks greco and people who love this piece! By playing this piece I also learned the rich background and culture for Edith Piaf and French chanson, as well as the 2017 movie La Vie en rose for her.


----------

